# ASKAP J173608.2-321635



## eternal_noob (Oct 13, 2021)

Sorry for the spammy thread title but this is how the mysterious radio signal source in the center of our galaxy is called.

What could that be? Aliens trying to contact us? Lennard Poettering trying to install systemd on every computer on Earth?
What do you think?

Edit: For further reading: click me
Edit2: Here's the complete paper: https://arxiv.org/pdf/2109.00652.pdf


----------



## Geezer (Oct 13, 2021)

Why is this thread in Off-Topic? No doubt the advanced civilization is using Freebsd to control the polarized light generators.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2021)

There could be one or more smaller blackholes circling the super massive blackhole at the center of our galaxy. As the galaxy grew by cobbling up smaller galaxies it stands to reason the blackholes from their centers would gravitate towards the blackhole at the center of our galaxy. Those smaller blackholes would be difficult to detect as they obviously don't emit any visible light. But they could, on their own, emit radiation as they themselves swallow up matter that's in their vicinity.


----------



## covacat (Oct 13, 2021)

we are [the] borg...


----------

